# New Alternate Jersey



## 29380




----------



## King Joseus

JaVale doesn't look happy.


----------



## Floods

That's badass.


----------



## Dissonance

King Joseus said:


> JaVale doesn't look happy.


Probably too empty in the head to realize they're new uni's.





Those are awesome though. Saw em spoiled few days ago from NBA game recently.


----------



## Basel

I like them. New, fresh look for the Nuggets.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Love these. And they're home jerseys? Even better.


----------

